# Mug Pre-Orders - CLOSED



## jeff (Jan 24, 2011)

Mug pre-orders are now closed.
Donations will open soon in the Bash Forum.

In order to reduce the chaos for me a bit during the Bash, this year we are going to offer *early donation* at the $50 level. As usual, a $50 donation gets you one of our limited edition 7th anniversary coffee mugs, entry into the donation drawing, and of course our sincere thanks for your support of the IAP.

Other donation options will be provided once the Bash begins, including of course a way to get your name in the hat for the donation drawing at zero cost. 

One caveat for this early donation period: Mug photos are not being released until the bash begins. We want to save the surprise! There will be TWO mug choices this year. I'll be posting photos after the bash starts and you'll be asked for your choice in early February.

So, if you want a mug regardless of what it looks like, then please consider donating now.

Sorry, early donation is only available via credit card, *NOT PayPal.*


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jan 24, 2011)

Any prize for being #1???  I'm in


----------



## PTownSubbie (Jan 24, 2011)

I am in also!! Can't wait.

Jeff, You said if we don't care what it looks like, order now but you also said before that that we would be contacted in early FEB to determine style. If we ordered now, do we still get a choice?

Maybe I am just confused......:question: But, I got mine regardless!!


----------



## KenV (Jan 24, 2011)

Splendid -- If there is a giant size, that is for me!!!!  Payment has been sent

Any options for shipping addresses??  I am snobirding in Arizona instead of at my billing address.


----------



## jeff (Jan 24, 2011)

PTownSubbie said:


> I am in also!! Can't wait.
> 
> Jeff, You said if we don't care what it looks like, order now but you also said before that that we would be contacted in early FEB to determine style. If we ordered now, do we still get a choice?
> 
> Maybe I am just confused......:question: But, I got mine regardless!!



YES, pre-order folks will be asked for their choice after mug photos are posted.


----------



## jeff (Jan 24, 2011)

KenV said:


> Splendid -- If there is a giant size, that is for me!!!!  Payment has been sent
> 
> Any options for shipping addresses??  I am snobirding in Arizona instead of at my billing address.



Ken

The ProPay cart is pretty lame and doesn't have a different shipping address option. Send me a PM with the address and I'll get it to you wherever you are.


----------



## G1Pens (Jan 24, 2011)

My donation has been made.


----------



## hunter-27 (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## jeff (Jan 24, 2011)

The special donation link for this pre-order activity is in the first post.

HERE is is again.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 24, 2011)

Payment made.....now where's my cup:biggrin::wink:


----------



## Jim15 (Jan 24, 2011)

Donation made. Thanks.


----------



## mick (Jan 24, 2011)

Payment made...Can't wait to see the choices!


----------



## mredburn (Jan 24, 2011)

Are we limited to one mug?
 Payment made for one so far.
Mike


----------



## skiprat (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm in:biggrin:


----------



## jeff (Jan 25, 2011)

mredburn said:


> Are we limited to one mug?
> Payment made for one so far.
> Mike



Mike - You're not limited to one mug, but buying additional mugs does not increase the chance of winning something in the donation drawing. The raffle concept doesn't apply. 

All - If you give $100 or more, please make sure to say whether you are just being extra generous or that you want more than one mug. A PM to me would be the best way. 

THANKS!


----------



## mredburn (Jan 25, 2011)

I was looking for clarification more than trying to buy the donation prizes. The shopping cart on the link will allow you to buy more than one. My wife liked last years so well she took it for herself and if I remember correctly we were limited to one mug last year. 
Thanks 
Mike


----------



## Pioneerpens (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm in!!


----------



## asyler (Jan 25, 2011)

donation made, look forward to cup!


----------



## Mazzywv (Jan 25, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing the choices. PM Sent.

Dan


----------



## scotian12 (Jan 25, 2011)

Pleased to be able to make a donation to a great organization.   Darrell Eisner


----------



## wizard (Jan 25, 2011)

Donation made. P.M. sent. Doc


----------



## airrat (Jan 25, 2011)

just put mine in, thanks Jeff


----------



## olsenla (Jan 25, 2011)

Just ordered mine.  Jeff I only need one mug.  Thanks for providing this site and thanks in advance for the fun we will have at the Bash.

Larry


----------



## Scott (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm in!

Scott.


----------



## penhead (Jan 25, 2011)

Just put in my donation....!!..


----------



## edman2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Me too! Me too!  I'm in!


----------



## BruceK (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm in on this.  Another mug to add to the collection!


----------



## jeff (Jan 26, 2011)

A small snag with our credit card processor necessitates we stop accepting pre-orders for the moment. I'll post again when that's fixed!


----------



## sparhawk (Jan 26, 2011)

thanks Jeff. I ran into that  snag last night when i tried to pre-order.


----------



## Whaler (Jan 26, 2011)

I just tried it and no luck so I just sent a donation via PayPal. IAP is well worth supporting.


----------



## jeff (Jan 26, 2011)

OK, we are back in business for pre-orders!  See the first post in this thread for instructions.


----------



## jeff (Jan 26, 2011)

Whaler said:


> I just tried it and no luck so I just sent a donation via PayPal. IAP is well worth supporting.


Because we have a donation drawing, which PayPal considers a game of chance, we are not able to take any mug orders via PayPal. The PayPal TOS prohibits "gambling" activities.  Sorry.


----------



## Whaler (Jan 26, 2011)

jeff said:


> Whaler said:
> 
> 
> > I just tried it and no luck so I just sent a donation via PayPal. IAP is well worth supporting.
> ...





Jeff, I understand. A mug would have been neat but that wasn't the reason why I donated. This is a tremendous site and I couldn't possibly pay for all of the great information I have received here.


----------



## markgum (Jan 26, 2011)

just dontated.  I'm waiting by the mailbox.  :biggrin:


----------



## sparhawk (Jan 26, 2011)

Got mine in, thanks Jeff.


----------



## mbroberg (Jan 26, 2011)

Ordered mine!!

Coffee tastes better out of an IAP Mug!!!:wink:


----------



## RMckin5324 (Jan 26, 2011)

:music: Got mine in..............


----------



## Rmartin (Jan 26, 2011)

Donation sent WooHoo!


----------



## Old Lar (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm in too... getting late and I am tired.  Only typed the cc number in 3 times before I got it right.  Finally....


----------



## PenMan1 (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm paid up..... And ready for coffee


----------



## VampMN (Jan 28, 2011)

Done!


----------



## jeff (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm sipping coffee right now from one of the new IAP 7th Anniversary mugs. We have two styles this year. I'll try the other one tomorrow morning. :biggrin:

For all of you who did the pre-order, you'll be contacted for your mug preference in the next day or so. All new orders will make the choice on the order page.

Thanks for your patience!


----------



## hunter-27 (Jan 29, 2011)

jeff said:


> I'm sipping coffee right now from one of the new IAP 7th Anniversary mugs. We have two styles this year. I'll try the other one tomorrow morning. :biggrin:
> 
> For all of you who did the pre-order, you'll be contacted for your mug preference in the next day or so. All new orders will make the choice on the order page.
> 
> Thanks for your patience!


 That just ain't right!!!:mad-tongue:  I guess being the boss has a rare perk now and then.:wink::biggrin:


----------



## turbowagon (Jan 31, 2011)

Preorder'd!

- Joe


----------



## arioux (Jan 31, 2011)

Preorderd

Added a little extra for postage to Canada.


----------

